# My new Classic



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Bought a brand new classic recently as didn't have time or skill to fix the old one. But it doesn't have a downtube! Does this mean I can't backflush it? Does it even have a solenoid?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

2015 model has no solenoid


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21593-Poss-mod-no-goes-on-the-2015-Classic


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If it carries the model number RI9403/18 then it has no solenoid as this component has now been replaced with a mechanical valve.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

What's up with you old one? I'd be willing to possibly take it off your hands. PM me if necessary!


----------



## Segaboy (Feb 23, 2015)

skill to fix the old one.

Unlock the key of your success by Testking usmle step 1 By using our latest Testking cloud certification and ju study material, you can easily pass Southern California Institute of Architecture good luck.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Not sure I understand @Segaboy's post. Thanks for other replies, I assume this means I can't back-flush?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

You cant and have no need to backflush.


----------

